# Registration and Insurance Rates for 98 Altima



## DirtyOne (Apr 25, 2004)

Ive been looking around for a while...
havent bene able to find really anything...

ive recently agreed with a family friend.. to buy his 98 altima...

5 grand.. decent price for a GLE

but since i have a minimum wage job.. im not sure if ill be able to pay full coverage insurance.. and registration...
if anyone could be so helpful to post how much they payt for registration and full coverage insurance...
thank you


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Since no one has responded yet, call some insurance companies and post their quotes. By then, maybe someone has posted what they're paying.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i pay 139 a month for full coverage on my 94. registration was 79 for two years. it would be cheaper for ins. but i have a fairly large blip on my driving record... im also 31 yrs old.


----------

